# Welcome to the Non Rail Transportation Forum



## MrFSS (Jul 7, 2007)

Let me be the first to welcome you to this new forum on Amtrak Unlimited.

This will be a place for you to post about other forms of transportation here in the US and in other parts of the world.

There was discussion about this in the main forum and the moderators have heard you and created this new forum. I am proud to be the moderator for this forum and will assist as needed.

Let the new threads begin!

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow, I guess ya'll liked my idea.


----------



## saxman (Jul 15, 2007)

That was my post above


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 15, 2007)

saxman66 said:


> Wow, I guess y'all liked my idea.
> That was my post above


We did and that's why we have this new forum. Feel free to post away on non-rail transportation topics!
Tom


----------

